# [SOLVED][X11/NVIDIA]Zmieniająca się rozdzielczość

## omnipot

Witam ponownie. Ostatnio pisałem tutaj, gdyż nie mogłem odpalić X'ów (gdyż nie skopiowałem konfiga) - od tego czasu jednak wszystko działało znakomicie (może ewentualnie potrzebnych jest kilka kosmetycznych zmian, których nie chciało mi się na razie wprowadzać). Jednakże od około tygodnia męczę się z innym problemem związanym z grafiką. Otóż sprawa wygląda tak: Mam monitor HP w2207h o rozdzielczości 1680 x 1050. Generalnie po skonfigurowaniu X'ów wszystko śmigało jak należy. Ale za którymś razem uruchomiłem komputer i trafiłem na grafikę o rozdzielczości 1024 x 768. Kombinowałem z xorg.conf i ostatecznie za którymś razem udało mi się odzyskać prawidłową rozdzielczość. Problem jednak powrócił następnego dnia, i znowu kombinowałem przy configu, i jakoś się znów udało. Sytuacja ta się powtarza w zasadzie codziennie - uruchomienie PC>zła rozdzielczość>grzebanie w configu>powrót do prawidłowej rozdzielczości. Jak na razie najbardziej pomogło ustawienie w xorg.conf DPI na 96 (dało mi to 2 dni z prawidłową rozdzielczością, jednak problem znowu powrócił). Przekopałem kilka tematów na tym, i innych forach, ale nic nie pomogło. Myślałem, że to może być spowodowane przez Kernel, ale konfigurowałem go tak, jak zalecała dokumentacja ("Konfiguracja NVIDIA"). Co prawda ostatecznie kompilowałem genkernelem, ale z tego, co się orientuję plik konfiguracyjny uwzględnił.

Dodam, że moja karta graficzna, to GeForce 7600 GS.

Oto moje:

-xorg.conf

```
#Section "ServerFlags"

#   Option   "AutoAddDevices" "False"

#EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "X.org Configured"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    ModulePath      "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "glx"

    Load           "record"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

#   Driver   "keyboard"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "CoreKeyboard"

    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"

    Option         "XkbModel" "evdev"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "pl"

#   Option   "XkbLayout"   "pl"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor" 

        Identifier   "Monitor0" 

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor" 

        ModelName    "Monitor Model" 

   Modeline "1680x1050_60.00"  147.14  1680 1784 1968 2256  1050 1051 1054 1087  -HSync +Vsync

EndSection 

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Card0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    BusID          "PCI:2:0:0"

   Option "IgnoreEDID" "True"

   Option "NoLogo"   "True"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 7600 GS"

EndSection

Section "Screen" 

        Identifier "Screen0" 

        Device     "Card0" 

        Monitor    "HP w2207h" 

   Option  "UseEditDpi"    "False"

        Option  "DPI"   "96x96"

        DefaultDepth   24

   SubSection "Display" 

                Viewport   0 0 

                Depth     1 

      Modes   "1680x1050_60.00"

        EndSubSection 

        SubSection "Display" 

                Viewport   0 0 

                Depth     4 

      Modes   "1680x1050_60.00"

        EndSubSection 

        SubSection "Display" 

                Viewport   0 0 

                Depth     8

      Modes   "1680x1050_60.00" 

        EndSubSection 

        SubSection "Display" 

                Viewport   0 0 

                Depth     15

      Modes   "1680x1050_60.00" 

        EndSubSection 

        SubSection "Display" 

                Viewport   0 0 

                Depth     16 

           Modes   "1680x1050_60.00"

   EndSubSection 

      SubSection     "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

             Depth       24

      Modes   "1680x1050_60.00"   "1024x768"

#      Virtual   1680 1050

       EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option   "Composite"   "Enable"

EndSection
```

-Xorg.0.log

```
[    32.500] 

X.Org X Server 1.10.4

Release Date: 2011-08-19

[    32.501] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    32.501] Build Operating System: Linux 3.0.6-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[    32.501] Current Operating System: Linux crone 3.0.6-gentoo #1 SMP Sun Oct 23 15:18:39 CEST 2011 x86_64

[    32.501] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda4 vga=795

[    32.501] Build Date: 30 October 2011  10:17:04PM

[    32.501]  

[    32.501] Current version of pixman: 0.23.6

[    32.501]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    32.501] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    32.501] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Oct 31 19:43:55 2011

[    32.550] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[    32.550] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    32.595] (==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

[    32.595] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[    32.595] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[    32.595] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

[    32.595] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Screen0".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

[    32.595] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

[    32.595] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

[    32.595] (**) Option "Xinerama" "0"

[    32.595] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    32.595] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    32.661] (**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[    32.661] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[    32.661] (**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

[    32.661] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[    32.661] (WW) Disabling Mouse0

[    32.661] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0

[    32.661] (II) Loader magic: 0x7d3160

[    32.661] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    32.661]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    32.661]    X.Org Video Driver: 10.0

[    32.661]    X.Org XInput driver : 12.2

[    32.661]    X.Org Server Extension : 5.0

[    32.662] (--) PCI:*(0:2:0:0) 10de:0392:1462:0413 rev 161, Mem @ 0xf2000000/16777216, 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xf3000000/16777216, I/O @ 0x0000a000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[    32.662] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

[    32.662] (II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    32.662] (II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    32.662] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    32.662] (II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    32.662] (II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

[    32.662] (II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.

[    32.662] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[    32.675] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[    32.691] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    32.691]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.0.0

[    32.691]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    32.691]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[    32.691] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[    32.691] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[    32.691] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[    32.694] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    32.694]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.0.0

[    32.694]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    32.694]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[    32.694] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[    32.694] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[    32.694] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[    32.694] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[    32.694] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[    32.694] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[    32.694] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[    32.694] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    32.912] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[    33.985] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[    33.999]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    33.999]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    33.999] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  285.05.09  Fri Sep 23 17:51:24 PDT 2011

[    33.999] (II) Loading extension GLX

[    33.999] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[    33.999] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[    34.050] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    34.050]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.13.0

[    34.050]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    34.050]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[    34.050] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[    34.050] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[    34.075] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

[    34.075] (II) UnloadModule: "dri"

[    34.075] (II) Unloading dri

[    34.075] (EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

[    34.075] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    34.075] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

[    34.075] (II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

[    34.075] (II) Unloading dri2

[    34.075] (EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

[    34.075] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[    34.075] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[    34.201] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[    34.205]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    34.205]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    34.235] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  285.05.09  Fri Sep 23 17:33:35 PDT 2011

[    34.235] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[    34.236] (++) using VT number 7

[    34.272] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[    34.272] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[    34.273] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[    34.285] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    34.285]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.0.0

[    34.285]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    34.285] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"

[    34.285] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"

[    34.285] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[    34.298] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    34.298]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.0.0

[    34.298]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    34.298] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[    34.298] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[    34.298] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[    34.314] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[    34.314] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[    34.314] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[    34.323] (**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[    34.323] (==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

[    34.323] (==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[    34.323] (==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[    34.323] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoLogo" "True"

[    34.323] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "DPI" "96x96"

[    35.397] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Unable to read EDID for display device CRT-0

[    35.400] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 7600 GS (G73) at PCI:2:0:0 (GPU-0)

[    35.400] (--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 262144 kBytes

[    35.400] (--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 05.73.22.30.00

[    35.400] (II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

[    35.400] (--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

[    35.400] (--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 7600 GS at PCI:2:0:0

[    35.400] (--) NVIDIA(0):     CRT-0

[    35.400] (--) NVIDIA(0): CRT-0: 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[    35.400] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID has been

[    35.400] (**) NVIDIA(0):     enabled on all display devices.

[    35.400] (II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-0

[    35.400] (WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1680x1050_60.00"; removing.

[    35.401] (II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

[    35.401] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "1024x768"

[    35.401] (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1024 x 768

[    35.401] (**) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (96, 96); computed from "DPI" X config option

[    35.401] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[    35.411] (II) NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

[    35.411] (II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

[    35.411] (II) NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

[    35.411] (II) NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

[    35.411] (II) NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

[    35.411] (II) NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

[    35.411] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

[    35.411] (II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

[    35.411] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1024x768"

[    35.488] (II) Loading extension NV-GLX

[    35.543] (==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

[    35.543] (==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

[    35.543] (==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

[    35.543] (==) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

[    35.544] (II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

[    35.544] (II) Loading extension XINERAMA

[    35.544] (WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "IgnoreEDID" is not used

[    35.544] (WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "UseEditDpi" is not used

[    35.544] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[    35.544] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    35.544] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

[    35.544] (II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

[    35.544] (II) Unloading dri2

[    35.544] (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

[    35.544] (II) NVIDIA(0): The X server will not be able to send the VDPAU driver name to

[    35.545] (II) NVIDIA(0):     libvdpau.

[    35.545] (==) RandR enabled

[    35.545] (II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[    35.545] (II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[    35.545] (II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[    35.545] (II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[    35.545] (II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[    35.545] (II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[    35.545] (II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[    35.545] (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[    35.545] (II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[    35.545] (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[    35.545] (II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[    35.545] (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[    35.545] (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[    35.545] (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[    35.545] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[    35.547] (II) Initializing extension GLX

[    36.350] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event3)

[    36.350] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    36.350] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[    36.350] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    36.359] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    36.359]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 2.6.0

[    36.359]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    36.359]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 12.2

[    36.359] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[    36.359] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    36.359] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    36.359] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[    36.359] (--) Power Button: Found keys

[    36.359] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    36.359] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input3/event3"

[    36.359] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    36.359] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    36.359] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    36.359] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    36.398] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event2)

[    36.398] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    36.398] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[    36.398] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    36.398] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    36.398] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[    36.398] (--) Power Button: Found keys

[    36.398] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    36.398] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input2/event2"

[    36.398] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    36.398] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    36.398] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    36.398] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    36.400] (II) config/udev: Adding input device A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse (/dev/input/event1)

[    36.400] (**) A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[    36.400] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse'

[    36.401] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    36.401] (**) A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse: always reports core events

[    36.401] (**) A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[    36.401] (--) A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse: Found 12 mouse buttons

[    36.401] (--) A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

[    36.401] (--) A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse: Found relative axes

[    36.401] (--) A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

[    36.401] (II) A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse: Configuring as mouse

[    36.401] (II) A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse: Adding scrollwheel support

[    36.401] (**) A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[    36.401] (**) A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[    36.401] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0b.0/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0/input/input1/event1"

[    36.401] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

[    36.401] (II) A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

[    36.401] (**) A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    36.401] (**) A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[    36.401] (**) A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    36.401] (**) A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    36.401] (II) config/udev: Adding input device A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse (/dev/input/mouse0)

[    36.401] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[    36.406] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event0)

[    36.406] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    36.406] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard'

[    36.406] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    36.406] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

[    36.406] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

[    36.406] (--) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

[    36.406] (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[    36.406] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input0/event0"

[    36.406] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    36.406] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    36.406] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    36.406] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    36.407] (II) config/udev: Adding input device PC Speaker (/dev/input/event4)

[    36.407] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
```

Btw - czy może mieć to związek z tym, że Nvidia wykrywa mój monitor jako CRT?Last edited by omnipot on Sun Jan 22, 2012 4:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Pryka

ustaw rozdzielczość przez nvidia-settings, będzie szybciej i łatwiej.

----------

## omnipot

Próbowałem już tego, ale maksymalna rozdzielczość, jaką wyświetla nvidia-settings (podczas pracy na mniejszej rozdzielczości) wynosi właśnie 1024x768. Ustawiałem rozdzielczość też na "auto" i chciałem, aby program sam wykrył rozdzielczość (jak pamiętam jest specjalny przycisk do tego), jednak nie dawało to za wiele.

----------

## SlashBeast

Dawno dawno temu mialem podobna sytuacje, nagle max rozdzielczosc byla 1024x768, okazalo sie, ze karta jest uszkodzona, po paru tygodniach nie uzywania tej karty okazalo sie, ze dziala, ale po kilku dniach uzywania znowu to samo. 

Sprawdz moze sterownik nouveau. FWIW dzisiaj wstalem, odpalam laptopa a tam po starcie Xow ekran wygaszony, po ssh widze, ze wszystko dziala normalnie, openbox dziala, tylko ekran wygaszony, nie udalo mi sie tego naprawic, przeszedlem na otwarty sterownik nouveau i wszystko dziala (troche kiepskie power managment ale coz). Binarny blob nvidia polecial do /dev/null.

----------

## Pryka

Swoją drogą nie za bardzo skomplikowałeś tego xorga? Może przez to są takie cuda?

U mnie wygląda to tak:

```
Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "Unknown Board"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

        Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

        Option      "UseEvents"         "false"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

           Modes     "1680x1050"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## Andry77

Mi się kiedyś tak działo.

Zainstalowałem poprzednią wersję sterownika i problem znikł.

Po wydaniu kolejnej wersji problemu już nie było - czyli wina w sterach.

----------

## omnipot

 *Andry77 wrote:*   

> Mi się kiedyś tak działo.
> 
> Zainstalowałem poprzednią wersję sterownika i problem znikł.
> 
> Po wydaniu kolejnej wersji problemu już nie było - czyli wina w sterach.

 

Niestety średnio się to udało. Miałem wersję najnowszą (285.*) i downgrade'owałem aż do 173.14.31. Wtedy rozdzielczość jeszcze bardziej się zmniejszyła i nie mogłem odpalić nvidia-settings. Ostatecznie zainstalowałem 275.09.07, a rozdzielczość powróciła do  1024x768 i było "po staremu". Jednakże chciałbym się podzielić pewnym spostrzeżeniem. Gdy SlashBeast napisał o możliwości uszkodzenia karty graficznej ściągnąłem na Windowsie Furmark i uruchomiłem Stress Test. Nie chciało mi się czekać, więc wyłączyłem przed czasem, odpaliłem Gentoo i rozdzielczość była normalna. Dzisiaj po zainstalowaniu sterownika 275.*, gdy rozdzielczość dalej nie chciała się zmienić zrobiłem to samo, po czym włączyłem Gentoo i rozdzielczość znowu wróciła do normy. Oczywiście istnieje możliwość, że to zwyczajnie przypadek. Przyznam, że nie wiem, czy to wina karty graficznej, czy sterowników. Na Windowsie XP wszystko działa jak trzeba, a jeżeli chodzi o Linuksa, to także pierwszy raz spotykam się z takim problemem. Przewijałem się przez kilka dystrybucji i zawsze wszystko działało jak należy (jeżeli mowa o grafice).

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> Swoją drogą nie za bardzo skomplikowałeś tego xorga? Może przez to są takie cuda? 

 

Wykasowałem wszystko, co miałem zaznaczone jako komentarz, połączyłem sekcje "Device", bo jak się okazało miałem dwie zamiast jednej, odchudzałem, aż w końcu skopiowałem nawet Twoje ustawienia. Problem dalej pozostał nierozwiązany.

----------

## omnipot

Witam po przerwie. Kombinowałem trochę z xorg.conf (do instalacji innych sterowników chciałem się posunąć w ostateczności) i udało mi się uzyskać prawidłową rozdzielczość (zobaczymy na jak długo ;) ). Pojawił się jednak nieco inny problem - obraz na monitorze jest nieco zwężony, a konkretnie jakieś 3 mm z lewej strony i miejscami ( u góry i na dole po lewej i prawej stronie, oraz w środku) drży (i jest nieco niewyraźny). Googlowałem i próbowałem naprawić to odkręcając niektóre zmiany w xorg'u, ale bez sukcesu.

Mój nowy xorg.conf:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "X.org Configured"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    ModulePath      "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load            "dbe"

    Load            "extmod"

    Load            "glx"

    Load            "record"

    Disable        "dri"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier      "Keyboard0"

    Driver          "kbd"

    Option          "CoreKeyboard"

    Option          "XkbRules" "xorg"

    Option          "XkbModel" "evdev"

    Option          "XkbLayout" "pl2"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier      "Mouse0"

    Driver          "mouse"

    Option          "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

    Option          "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option          "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor" 

    Identifier      "w2207h"

    HorizSync       24.0 - 82.0

    VertRefresh     48.0 - 76.0

    DisplaySize     473 296

#    DisplaySize       445 278

    Option            "Ignore"   "True"

    VendorName      "HP" 

    ModelName       "w2207"

#    Option           "MetaModes"   "1680x1050"

    Option           "PreferredMode"   "1680x1050"

    Modeline      "1680x1050_60.00"  147.14  1680 1784 1968 2256  1050 1051 1054 1087  -HSync +Vsync

    Option           "DPMS"

EndSection 

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Card0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName    "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName    "GeForce 7600 GS"

    BusID          "PCI:2:0:0"

    Option        "IgnoreEDID" "True"

    Option        "NoLogo"   "True"

EndSection

Section "Screen" 

    Identifier     "Screen0" 

    Device         "Card0" 

    Monitor        "w2207h"

    Option      "UseEditDpi"    "False"

    Option      "DPI"   "96x96"

    DefaultDepth   24 

    SubSection     "Display"

              Depth       24

          Modes   "1680x1050_60.00"

          Viewport   0 0

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option       "Composite"   "Enable"

EndSection
```

Mój monitor to HP w 2207h (22 ", rozdz. 1680x1050)

http://www.ceneo.pl/976531s

----------

## sebas86

 *omnipot wrote:*   

> Mój monitor to HP w 2207h (22 ", rozdz. 1680x1050)
> 
> http://www.ceneo.pl/976531s

  Jeśli korzystasz z D-Sub najprościej będzie zmienić złączę na cyfrowe. Co do wykrywania jako CRT być może wina kiepskiego układu w monitorze. Jeśli masz tylko możliwość podłącz monitor za pomocą HDMI (twoja karta graficzna powinna mieć co najmniej jedno DVI więc możesz skorzystać z przejściówki DVI->HDMI) i sprawdź czy problem będzie się powtarzał. Co do rozmazania spróbuj opcji autoadjust lub czegoś podobnego w swoim monitorze, oczywiście jeśli jeszcze nie próbowałeś lub przejdź na złącze cyfrowe.

----------

## omnipot

Witam ponownie. Krótko po napisaniu ostatniego postu męczyłem się jeszcze przez jakiś czas z ustawienie rozdzielczości. Okazało się, że wystarczyło odpowiednio skonfigurować xorg.conf i wszystko działa jak należy. Jedyną niedogodnością jest to, że muszę zmieniać ustawienia monitora przy przechodzeniu z Gentoo na Windows i odwrotnie (oczywiście nie jest to konieczne, ale do wygodnej pracy przydatne). Oto mój config, z którego aktualnie korzystam:

 *Quote:*   

> Section "ServerLayout"
> 
>     Identifier     "X.org Configured"
> 
>     Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
> ...

 

----------

